# Videos don't work over media share



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I cannot get videos to play over media share. I've tried WMP and Tversity and I just get the message "The video [name] could not be played successfully". They are in avi format and they play perfectly fine on my PC. I can view photos perfectly fine. Is there a setting somewhere that I'm missing?


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I think media share can only play videos of the .mp4 variation currently. Try using playon


----------



## Ken Slay (Aug 24, 2011)

You could also give Serviio (free) or Mezzmo (15 day trial) a try. I am confident they will solve your compatibility problems.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually it's MPEG-2 videos that Media Share can play, if I recall. It's been a while.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

If using TVersity, make sure you have selected to have Tversity's "transcode" option set to *Always Transcode*. this will corect your issue.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks for the replies.



Ken Slay said:


> You could also give Serviio (free) or Mezzmo (15 day trial) a try. I am confident they will solve your compatibility problems.





Kevin F said:


> I think media share can only play videos of the .mp4 variation currently. Try using playon


I'll try Serviio. I don't need to do this badly enough to pay for an app.



Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually it's MPEG-2 videos that Media Share can play, if I recall. It's been a while.


Then why does it let me see them in the list if it is unable to play avi format?



Yoda-DBSguy said:


> If using TVersity, make sure you have selected to have Tversity's "transcode" option set to *Always Transcode*. this will corect your issue.


I tried that, it made no difference.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

You have to be using a slightly older version of Tversity as well, nothing past 1.88 works currently..


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

Download version 1.8 and video files will play out just fine. Don't forget to also download the codec files too.

All other later versions still do not work with DirecTV receivers including the recent 1.9+. Don't know why....


----------

